# Sticky  Sheep links



## Fowler

Good afternoon moderator,
Can we have a link sticky?

It would help me and possibly others to have quick access to helpful sheep information.

Thank you for your consideration


A Cider Vinegar Miracle Cure? 
http://www.sheepmagazine.com/issues/24/24-1/Laurie_Ball-Gisch.html

http://www.danekeclublambs.com/Vinegar.html


----------



## bergere

We used to have a useful Link sticky, but it was un stuck. Let me talk with Ross to see about starting it up again.


----------



## Fowler

Thanks Bergere!!!

Here's another.

Preventing Diseases in Lambs

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/articles/lambdisease.html


----------



## LibertyWool

This is a good book by Ron Parker (free online, or you can buy a copy of it for your library):

http://hem.bredband.net/ronpar/tsb.html

I think anyone that raises sheep can appreciate it.


----------



## Fowler

FAMACHA info:
http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/FAMACHA/famacha.htm

http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/FAMACHA/famachainfoguide.htm


----------



## Fowler

http://www.sheepusa.org/

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/

http://www.sheepscreek.com/rural/lamb.html

http://ohioline.osu.edu/sc156/sc156_47.html

http://gpvec.unl.edu/videos/Sheep.asp

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/BMP-lambs.html

http://www.shaltzfarm.com/shfaq.html


----------



## Fowler

Internal Parasites in Sheep info:

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/PPT/dewormresist.pdf

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGWormer.htm

http://www.sheep101.info/sheepdiseases.html

http://www.sheep101.info/201/parasite.html

http://www.sheepmagazine.com/issues/27/27-5/John_Kirchhoff.html

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/articles/control.html

http://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/410/410-027/410-027.html

http://www.wool.com/Grow_WormBoss_Know-your-worms_Barbers-pole-worm.htm

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/parasite.html


----------



## Fowler

Tail Docking Video
[youtube]ny06ppuH3Oo[/youtube]

Castration Banding

[youtube]SGgA4jauSFg[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler

Tubing a Lamb
[youtube]soI45lCEu_g[/youtube]


----------

